# Wheel Poll



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

Ok i'm getting restless with my wheels... and truth be told i'm thinking of going to aftermarket air, and my current wheels won't accomodate that. i'd appreciate your opinions here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
please comment in addition to voting!















Option 1: as it sits now, on the Boze 20's








Option 2: Audi A8Ls








Option 3: Bentley Type 1's








Option 4: Bentley Type 2's








Option 5: Huffs 








Option 6: P-slots (i'd probably get silver, not polished as shown)








Option 7: something else (make a suggestion)


----------



## Matty (Oct 4, 2007)

A8Ls R teh winnang!!


----------



## crabpot (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Matty)*

I say A8Ls but with a machined finish, I have a soft spot (not what you are thinking) for those wheels. I think A8Ls + lower airbags = secks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You could have bought my hufs a few weeks ago if I had known.
Definitely not a big fan of the P-slots, never liked those wheels for some reason.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (Matty)*

Rob youre car is awesome.
the first wheel i thought of were the bentley type 2s
but i would say keep the 20s for winter


----------



## crabpot (Dec 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I don't know what the offset and bolt pattern is for the allroad.
Is it 5x112 et 35?


----------



## firefighterjunkie (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (lucas13dourado)*

I like the A8L's of the options posted...however, I think your current wheel set up flows well with the black trim that's already on your car. What are your other plans as far as exterior?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crabpot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crabpot* »_I don't know what the offset and bolt pattern is for the allroad.
Is it 5x112 et 35?

i have no idea for sure, but i've seen this most often on the internet:
_The recommended off set for an Allroad is et15-et25._ pretty sure it's 5x112 as well.


_Quote, originally posted by *firefighterjunkie* »_I like the A8L's of the options posted...however, I think your current wheel set up flows well with the black trim that's already on your car. What are your other plans as far as exterior? 

no other exterior plans.... just bags. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Well, A8L's seem to be the most popular... and they'd be one of the cheaper options... but they're 18s


----------



## crabpot (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
Well, A8L's seem to be the most popular... and they'd be one of the cheaper options... but they're 18s


That just means you can go lower with aftermarket air http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastTrash2.0T (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (lucas13dourado)*

Dude, I would have to say either the A8L's or the Bentley type 2's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
either way it would be pretty hard to make ur car look like ass hat....atleast its not yellow


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_pretty sure it's 5x112 as well.

Yeap it is indeed 5x112
I like the A8Ls but you are starting to see them more and more.. The bentley 2s are RARE and look amazing!! 
thats my 0.02$


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (firefighterjunkie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *firefighterjunkie* »_I like the A8L's of the options posted...however, I think your current wheel set up flows well with the black trim that's already on your car. 

My exact thoughts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastTrash2.0T (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
i have no idea for sure, but i've seen this most often on the internet:
_The recommended off set for an Allroad is et15-et25._ pretty sure it's 5x112 as well.
no other exterior plans.... just bags. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Well, A8L's seem to be the most popular... and they'd be one of the cheaper options... but they're 18s


whats wrong with 18's? not baller enought anymore? lol


----------



## FastTrash2.0T (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_
Yeap it is indeed 5x112

thats my 0.02$

I asked for 0.05 cents bish


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (FastTrash2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastTrash2.0T* »_
whats wrong with 18's? not baller enought anymore? lol









nothing wrong with 18's!








i just have 20's now.... that would be going down a lot IMO, but it would be worth it if i can do what i want with this car








thanks everyone for the input! Linds & Alicia - yeah that color-matching is kind of what i like about the current wheels... but the offset doesn't allow me to go any lower.... so yeah there is nothing WRONG with the wheels, i'm just askin


----------



## [email protected]Achtuning (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (FastTrash2.0T)*

I'm gonna screw you all up with a few new wheel styles we've got coming in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected]!NG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]!NG* »_I'm gonna screw you all up with a few new wheel styles we've got coming in the next couple of weeks.









I think your full of it


----------



## crabpot (Dec 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I was thinking porsche or gallardo reps too, but I don't know what would fit on your car.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected]!NG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]!NG* »_I'm gonna screw you all up with a few new wheel styles we've got coming in the next couple of weeks.









well if you can whisper via IM what exactly you're getting, i'm interested.


----------



## FastTrash2.0T (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
nothing wrong with 18's!








i just have 20's now.... that would be going down a lot IMO, but it would be worth it if i can do what i want with this car








thanks everyone for the input! Linds & Alicia - yeah that color-matching is kind of what i like about the current wheels... but the offset doesn't allow me to go any lower.... so yeah there is nothing WRONG with the wheels, i'm just askin
















Word, yeah 20 to a 18 could be a little odd...but dropping another 2.5 inches I think would kill the different between 20's to 18's...
also yes your color matching with the wheels now is perfect. I agress with Alica and linds









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]!NG* »_I'm gonna screw you all up with a few new wheel styles we've got coming in the next couple of weeks.









I actually have a question for you sir.
and I wanna see new styles for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bunny_Munch (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FastTrash2.0T)*

your car is sexy the way it is....honestly. but I understand the restlessness! my solution is to always have 2 sets of wheels, one for summer, one for winter. then you can keep your current sexy look, and have a second sexy look.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crabpot)*


----------



## crabpot (Dec 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^
Those are definitely my second favorite.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crabpot)*

lucas you should check out my bentley wheel thread in the wheel forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

where are you going to get p-slots that big??
but all those look good, except the bentley type 1, imo.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_where are you going to get p-slots that big??
but all those look good, except the bentley type 1, imo.

you can get custom wheels made. i contacted BDAutofelgen and got a quote. you can get them made any size and any bolt pattern/offset you want. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
you can get custom wheels made. i contacted BDAutofelgen and got a quote. you can get them made any size and any bolt pattern/offset you want. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

actually thats the only way you can get them, they are only custom made


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

for those interested, you can contact Zack and get custom wheels made here:
http://www.bdautofelgen.com/bda-design.html
solid designs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dirrtymk4 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

Honestly, the ones you have on now are my fav's. But if you want to do aftermarket bags, then my vote is for the A8Ls. Or I can sell you a set of Monte Carlos _real_ cheap


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Wheel Poll (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

bentley type 1s ro


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T)*

This thread needed this pic:









_Quote, originally posted by *FastTrash2.0T* »_I actually have a question for you sir.

Sure. Hit me up on AIM (achtuningdion) or PM me here on vortex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T) ([email protected]!NG)*

^^ beat me to it, i was looking for that
those wheels probably have a higher offset looks like it would be like ~40


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T) (lucas13dourado)*

Was surprised Travy didn't post it first.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T) ([email protected]!NG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]!NG* »_Was surprised Travy didn't post it first.









You didnt PM me the thread.








oh and I have a job where I actually have to work now, hence the reason you hardly ever see "online" under my name anymore








6:30ish - 5 today killed me today


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T) (Travy)*

Bentley Crenshaw Classics.... although i jacked up the p-chop, these are more like 21's on the pchop.








i'd probably get them in their native 18 or 20" size


----------



## firefighterjunkie (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T) ([email protected]!NG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]!NG* »_This thread needed this pic:








Sure. Hit me up on AIM (achtuningdion) or PM me here on vortex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


What are those?? They remind me of a set of Image wheels I saw.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T) (firefighterjunkie)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T) (firefighterjunkie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *firefighterjunkie* »_
What are those?? They remind me of a set of Image wheels I saw.









They're not. The image ones are only 9 spokes, the ones in the pic are 10


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T) (Travy)*

i LOVE the headlights on that allroad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T) (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_i LOVE the headlights on that allroad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

headlights always make a big difference in cars. I know on audis if you "poke out" that orange part it looks WAAAY better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## firefighterjunkie (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T) (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
They're not. The image ones are only 9 spokes, the ones in the pic are 10









OIC. You really got me liking those wheels


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T) (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_
headlights always make a big difference in cars. I know on audis if you "poke out" that orange part it looks WAAAY better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah, the DIY on how to remove the amber on my car is like an all-day job and i would probably really jack up something on my car. It would be nice, but too much for me to undertake by myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T) (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
yeah, the DIY on how to remove the amber on my car is like an all-day job and i would probably really jack up something on my car. It would be nice, but too much for me to undertake by myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I could help if you trust me


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T) (lucas13dourado)*

type 2 ftw.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T) (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_
I could help if you trust me

well yeah i'd trust you! i just hesitate to ask people for help with crap. but thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T) (firefighterjunkie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *firefighterjunkie* »_
OIC. You really got me liking those wheels


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T) (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
well yeah i'd trust you! i just hesitate to ask people for help with crap. but thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

rob i would be happy to help you make your car look better!!!


----------



## firefighterjunkie (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T) (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_
I could help if you trust me










Someone needs to pshop those wheels on his current set up. With him having the black trim, it's not gonna have the same look.
Of course, I would vote for just color matching the black to the body....but that's just me. Sooooooooo much cleaner.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T) (Travy)*

ok... 18" crenshaw classics on bags...
and yeah i realize its a chitty pchop


















_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 6:56 PM 7-9-2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T) (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

bagged on A8L's


----------



## FastTrash2.0T (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T) ([email protected]!NG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]!NG* »_This thread needed this pic:








Sure. Hit me up on AIM (achtuningdion) or PM me here on vortex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yes that picture is amazing.










_Modified by FastTrash2.0T at 6:59 PM 7-9-2008_


----------



## Det. John Kimble (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (Matty)*

Believe it or not by looking at the pics I like the Huffs the best on your car, not really a fan of most the other wheels, but a very close second to the Huffs would be the Bentley Type 2's, they look especially good in the picture Lucas posted


----------



## Bird (Jan 31, 2008)

*FV-QR*

are you going staggered set up?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (__BIRD__)*


_Quote, originally posted by *__BIRD__* »_are you going staggered set up?

probably not, unless i find a good deal on a used setup that's staggered. otherwise i plan on going straight all the way around. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bird (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T) (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_
I could help if you trust me










aren't these the ones Svander has?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (FastTrash2.0T) (__BIRD__)*

those are lambo reps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

BabyFoodYellow. How is your allroad currently lowered? Just with the VAG COM 402 mod? Or do you have different springs?
It's nice to see people out there are modding these bad boys up a bit.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_BabyFoodYellow. How is your allroad currently lowered? Just with the VAG COM 402 mod? Or do you have different springs?
It's nice to see people out there are modding these bad boys up a bit.

Pretty sure its just the 402 mod


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (lucas13dourado)*

yep, just the 402 mod http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
plans for more on the way...


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Wheel Poll (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Bentley Type 2's for sure! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volksygirl (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Wheel Poll (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

you know how i feel about crome... hahahaha i kid. im going to have to take some thought time to put in my imput


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Wheel Poll (volksygirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksygirl* »_you know how i feel about crome... hahahaha i kid. im going to have to take some thought time to put in my imput
















I already know you're gonna vote for the Bentley Type 2's.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Wheel Poll (EK20)*

here are the ones you were talking about in Alki today Rob
I think they would look dope actually








They are called TSW Holsten


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you should do something crazy like this lol


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*

haha verb that would most definitely look reeeeetarded.








Lucas - thats the exact wheel i was talking about yesterday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
the only TSW wheel i like


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_yep, just the 402 mod http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
plans for more on the way...

soon my friend...soon


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_
soon my friend...soon










you're taking too long B!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3935312 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]!NG* »_Coming soon to a Hartmann Wheel dealer near you.








We're expecting a container to arrive sometime this week. Just wanted to share a quick teaser of one of our new styles.








*Hartmann S5 - 209 wheels in:*
▫ 19x8.5" ET25 5x112 bolt pattern
▫ 20x9.0" ET25 5x112 bolt pattern
If you'd like to pre-order please send an e-mail to [email protected]


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected]!NG)*

A8's make my stomach sick...with envy...I had a set and sold them right before we moved to Washington...wish I still had them for you ROB!


----------



## Bird (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (TJClover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TJClover* »_A8's make my stomach sick...with envy...I had a set and sold them right before we moved to Washington...wish I still had them for you ROB! 

You're like the old girlfriend that keeps popping in at the same old locations. Kinda melancholy and nostalgic feeling.








Hope you and aaron are doing well.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected]!NG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]!NG* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3935312

Damnit Dion, you just _had_ to post that, didn't you?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
Damnit Dion, you just _had_ to post that, didn't you?









you know i saw his post but didn't think those wheels would look good on an ar


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_you know i saw his post but didn't think those wheels would look good on an ar

Probably pretty good. Probably even better on a C5 A6.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

bentley 1s, but dont stretch the tires like the guy with the mk5 did


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re:*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_you know i saw his post but didn't think those wheels would look good on an ar

I didn't either honestly. But now that the wheel is here... 
I'm gonna try and get a set on Bill's AR soon.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Re: ([email protected]!NG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]!NG* »_
I didn't either honestly. But now that the wheel is here... 
I'm gonna try and get a set on Bill's AR soon.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]!NG* »_
I didn't either honestly. But now that the wheel is here... 
I'm gonna try and get a set on Bill's AR soon.

please do post pics when you do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

